# Internet Usage with Instagram,YouTube & Roaming Charges ??



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:whistling: Usual with Family & Friends Visiting over the Christmas Holidays everyone has their Nose buried into their iPhones & iPads .... My Query is Internet Usage on Instagram & YouTube and the Like ?? We had Friends visiting from Michigan to Eastern Ontario, the fact that their iPhone / iPad had an American ID & Phone Number would Roaming Charges Enter the Picture in Internet Usage ??  As for YouTube.. If one Fast Forwarded the Video would that Shorten the Viewing Time that is shown on the bottom of the Video ?? Cheers Thanks:ermm::hide:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Did they connect to your broadband system or use their cellular allowance ?


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

etaf said:


> Did they connect to your broadband system or use their cellular allowance ?



:whistling: Connected to our System...:sad:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, and your system is what 
a Capped broadband service via a telephone line or cable ?
or
a Cellular myfi type of system ?


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

etaf said:


> Ok, and your system is what
> a Capped broadband service via a telephone line or cable ?
> or
> a Cellular myfi type of system ?



:ermm: Bell .. HiSpeed DSL.. WiFi Modem


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

and is that a capped service you have or unlimited ?


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

etaf said:


> and is that a capped service you have or unlimited ?



:whistling: @etaf , Curious My Original line of Questioning was How Much Internet is Used ie: Instagram, YouTube , and the Fact since some visitors ID & Phone Numbers Originate below the 49th would have any bearing on Roaming Charges ??? .... And Yes Capped @ 215 gb's per month.. It's a Kick in the Solar Plexes when you go over..:hide:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

its difficult to give any idea of usage 
but an approximation would be 
a Film HD would be about 1.5 - 2GB (About 4GB per 2 hours)
there are online download calculators which may help

Did they listen to any music streaming 

youtube on SD would be about 500MB per hour 
and if they jumped through the video - its only for the part that you are streaming 
NOT sure about FFwd

215GB per month is quite a large amount 
As the month has gone by now - not much you can do to change December , 
the ISP should have a login you can use to see what your usage has been each month

In the UK - BT will send an email when you have reached about 70% of your monthly allowance and then again at the 90% 
BT Broadband Usage Policy | BT


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

etaf said:


> its difficult to give any idea of usage
> but an approximation would be
> a Film HD would be about 1.5 - 2GB (About 4GB per 2 hours)
> there are online download calculators which may help
> ...



:blush: Yes we do get an Automatic Warning when we've hit the 50% Mark then 90% ... We can go Online to see A Monthly Graft....  Just trying to Point a Finger if you will @ Suspected Culprits.. Had a few Teenagers walking around with iPhones glued to their Hands... Same Old Story , They Don't Understand when they're not the ones Paying the Bill..lol...:banghead:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

yep, and thats a lot of usage 

i have a lot of clients on 40GB with teenagers and they are within limits 
But I guess with 4G and a lot of unlimited usage plans now - they are using the data more


----------



## tulabell14 (Mar 4, 2016)

If they're strictly connected to your system they shouldn't get roaming charges. But they probably left things like data assist on to compensate if the wifi signal was low. I've racked up data charges before and had been connected to wifi 90% of the billing period. If they're leaving your wifi connection they might as well turn the phone off completely if they're unsure if all data usage components to the phone are off.


----------

